# [EVDL] UK Lotus Elise EV Conversion Video



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

They call it the Wind Car.
A group of high tech UK engineers and consultants show what can be done with converting a Lotus Elise one off EV.
This is a 4 part video, start at the bottom!
Fascinating!

http://EVtransPortal.com/videos.html

Wind Car

Peter Oppewall
http://EVtransPortal.com




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmm.. The instigator of the 'Wind Car' is Dale Vince boss of Ecotricity, the
largest(?) UK green electricity supplier. As a customer (but not for much
longer) I can't help but wonder how many wind turbines he could have built
for what it will end up costing him to re-invent the wheel (=A31m??). It
certainly looks to me as though he is being paid too much and goes some way
to explain why Ecotricity's on peak tariff is so expensive.

Regards, Martin Winlow

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Peter Oppewall
Sent: 05 January 2009 23:06
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] UK Lotus Elise EV Conversion Video

They call it the Wind Car.
A group of high tech UK engineers and consultants show what can be done with
converting a Lotus Elise one off EV.
This is a 4 part video, start at the bottom!
Fascinating!

http://EVtransPortal.com/videos.html

Wind Car

Peter Oppewall
http://EVtransPortal.com




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines:
http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

